# Riley Show Pix



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... They've started posting pix!!! Please don't really pick on Riley too much because he's only 2 and at this show only had 30 days of training. He's up to 60 now! We only did walk/jog classes. Please rip my equitation apart!

THANKS!!!
http://karamorris.smugmug.com/gallery/5105172_RiMz8#308076370_KsJiM


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm awful at critiquing but I just wanted to say that Riley is so cute! Also, I love your saddle pad.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw..... You guys look REALLY good together! Is that the top that you are trying to match the saddle pad to? 

I suck at critique so I wont... but awwwwwwww.... I can't get past awwww.... You looked so attentive to him.....awwwwwwww :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thankyou guys! and yes, that's the shirt I need to match to... It's the one the girls all said looked like a dollar general special. I actually really like it! I borrowed that saddle pad for the show. I ordered two more shirts too, a red one and a leapord print one...

I didn't realize how fat I was till I looked at those pix! I need to put a how much weight do we need to lose critique up there!!! 

But for real! someone critique me... but i love that you like my "pony"!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not an expert @ Western critique sooo I won't either, LOL sorry!
But your horse is soo cute!  Great job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I know nothing about western riding. It always blows me away how early you folks start your horses.
Good Luck with his training.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never started one this early before. I was always under the belief that you start them at 3 but this is my first OFFICIAL western horse and my first OFFICIAL year as an AQHA rider so it's all new for me too... My trainer actually wanted him at 19 months but I held off until he was 24 months......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I went back and looked at the pictures again... I'm still not going to critique anything but shirt and saddle pad... cuz I don't know what the hell I'm talking about .........SO.... I took another look and I really like that shirt and pad combo...can u steal it? lol.... And if you are getting a red shirt... It would maybe look good too....I don't like it when western pleasure getts TOO matchy matchy... It just glares at me that the rider is saying LOOK AT ME... ( I know that's the point... but...) Its like someone lighting up a rose in the middle of the day... unnecessary..... I wan't to look at the HORSE and rider in that order... I don't like to be distracted by loud and obnoxious colors... I like the simple classic well put together looks better. I like clean lines rather than flashy and fabulous... ok... thats my 4 cents


Oh.... And you are so NOT fat......dork! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

DORK! So... does that mean I can be a part of your family dork brigade???


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Looks great! In the future if you plan on showing, i'd use some sort of gel or baby oil to slick his mane down flat. I love the colors you choose and that's one great thing about a Bay, they look good in any color!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

im not all that great at western critiques BUT-- you should loosen ur reins a bit so you pull your hands forward.because ur like pulling them back to your hips.but u look awesome.and i love him..im gonna steal em'.****.anyways....im very curious to know how u guys placed! you look awesome! and im surprised she wanted to start at 19 months.omg.


----------



## hunterchick24 (Jun 1, 2008)

the hole point of western riders matching perfectly is to catch the judges eye and say look at me... at least thats what i was taught lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always started mine at three too....I cant believe your trainer would want to start him at 19 months! 

Anyway the only thing I can see is how your holding your hands, especially in picture 12. Loosen a bit and relax them. I was always tought to hold them slightly above and forward of the horn. But then again you are riding a young horse so you probably have your reasons =P I thought I would attempt to give some sort of critique and thats the only thing I could really see. You guys look great and youre definitly not fat!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

hunterchick24 said:


> the hole point of western riders matching perfectly is to catch the judges eye and say look at me... at least thats what i was taught lol


it is.....I just don't like it when its overdone...  But then again... i'm not a judge


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow I can't believe he had only 30 days of professional training! That is amazing! He is so adorable! you just want to run up and give him a hug! ha ha ha


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

me 2 britt..i think im gonna steal him after my hug! adorable<3!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! And I looked at the pix again and I can see what everyone is saying about my hands, I'll definitely work on that, and I think I did need more slack in my reigns... Ugh! Thanks, I will definitely work on it!

2 year olds are elidgeable to show in AQHA in July, and that's what we are aiming at, to put him in the 2 year old western pleasure class, but... He has to lope and I'm not sure we'll make it. We are going SO SLOW! LOL, but I really really don't want to blow his mind or anything, he's so willing to please right now... We also almost have him in a bosal, he's catching on quick...

As far as placing go's... He did ok! he was in the ribbons with thirds and fourths most of the day, there was an open amatuer class that had 14 riders, he got a 2nd (it was go-as-you-please) and we walk/jogged... Those two days were like a dream, he was soo good...

OH AND HIS MANE! OMIGOSH.... I've been reading all the posts on the manes because of his cute little mohawk. I've been pulling and pulling and pulling and it is still SO THICK... and then when I put my sleezy on the night before, it wasnt smoothed out like I thought and it was all pushed up and on the wrong side! It's too thick to even band yet... My fingers are going to be raw from pulling!!!

Thanks again for all the critiques. I'll look back again if anyone adds.... (next show with him isnt until July 4th).........


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not a horse expert, but isn't is dangerous to start them that early? I've read that it hurts 'em, I think it was their backs or their legs. I've also read that 3 years is a good age. Am I totally wrong about this?

And OMG what a beautiful horse he is, lucky you


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not an expert, I dont know... I know they start TB race horses as early as 1 year.... All I can say is I would ASSUME that AQHA wouldnt have a class for 2 year olds if it wasnt? Honostly... That's why I never comment in the "how old is too young" posts, because I'm following the lead of my trainer on this one.... I can promise that we arent asking too much though... cus I love him and want him to be sound when he's 20-something...


----------



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I interned for a western pleasure lady for a good year and ime not saying i know everything but heres what i think you need is to sit up straighter, kinda roll your but back into your saddle a bit, also you should loosen your reins on his face and push your arms out more and down so it doesnt look like youre holding onto him so much, in western pleasure they like it to look as effortless as possible. its just how good your ques are from being seen, and one more thing make sure your feet are facing forward. But on a different note he is soooooo cute i really like him.


----------



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Also I start all my AQHA horses that early too. as long as they are big enough its okay they can handle a little extra stress. just npt too strenuous or heavy people.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Your horse is so pretty. And his head carriage is nice, what is so amazing is that he is only two i hope you two the best of luck.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

browneyedcowgirl13 said:


> I interned for a western pleasure lady for a good year and ime not saying i know everything but heres what i think you need is to sit up straighter, kinda roll your but back into your saddle a bit, also you should loosen your reins on his face and push your arms out more and down so it doesnt look like youre holding onto him so much, in western pleasure they like it to look as effortless as possible. its just how good your ques are from being seen, and one more thing make sure your feet are facing forward. But on a different note he is soooooo cute i really like him.


Ick! You sound like a trainer! But thanks, it's good advice... roll the butt back, I hear that alot.... I still have so much hunt in me... Must work on that!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Racing at 1? I can't believe it. I knew they were started young but that's insane. Poor animals, and you wonder why so many tbs that come off the track have joint problems. Heartbreaking.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Racing at 1? I can't believe it. I knew they were started young but that's insane. Poor animals, and you wonder why so many tbs that come off the track have joint problems. Heartbreaking.


now we know why they are broken down by 5 years huh?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No kidding, I am even surprised most even make it that far. I am surprised it isn't considered as animal abuse.


----------

